# I checked first!



## looking4trth (May 5, 2007)

Hello Forum:

I swear I looked for the answer first :laugh:

What is overclocking and why would you want to do it?

Regards,

Looking4trth


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

overclocking is changing the settings on your computer to get more and better performance out of it but at the same time risking the parts lifetime to get that performance boost.


----------

